# Range Day with my G26



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I took this little sweetheart to the sportsmans club today and ran 150 rounds down range. It ran perfectly and is a very soft shooter with 115 grain range ammo. 
In the pic it is shown with a G17 magazine with an X-GRIP on it. That will be my standard backup mag so my load will be 27 rounds.

It seems to be surprisingly accurate even out to 25 yards when I do my part. I will gladly put this one in my carry rotation.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

With all due apologies, and because my medications are making me grumpy and asocial, I have to note that "my carry rotation" sounds like my previous wife choosing which dress to wear for the day.

If you have a "carry rotation," and an emergency arises right in your face, how do you remember which weapon you're carrying, what its quirks are, and how it works?

No discussion is necessary.
I'm just a pain-wracked old man making curmudgeonly comments.
That's all.

And some day, I swear, I'll finally understand the Glock model-number philosophy.
Just not right now.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks Great


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> With all due apologies, and because my medications are making me grumpy and asocial, I have to note that "my carry rotation" sounds like my previous wife choosing which dress to wear for the day.
> 
> If you have a "carry rotation," and an emergency arises right in your face, how do you remember which weapon you're carrying, what its quirks are, and how it works?
> 
> ...


Steve, the bigger sister of the G26 (the one in this post) is my G19 which is my other carry choice.
They are more alike than they are different and can run the same magazines as well as many other common parts. The "manual of arms" is identical.
The difference is that I can carry the G26 discretely with less cover garments since it is smaller and somewhat lighter.
I would prefer to carry the G19 year round but a jacket in July is inappropriate.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you for a more considerate answer than my question actually merited.

Point taken.

Although, since your two pistols are nearly identical, the usual meaning of "carry rotation" does not actually apply to you.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't beat the baby Glock. They are great pistols.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> With all due apologies, and because my medications are making me grumpy and asocial, I have to note that "my carry rotation" sounds like my previous wife choosing which dress to wear for the day.
> 
> If you have a "carry rotation," and an emergency arises right in your face, how do you remember which weapon you're carrying, what its quirks are, and how it works?
> 
> ...


Exactly correct , I agree .
If a situation presents itself , you may need total focus on an IMMEDIATE situation that requires an immediate response. 
Rotating a different format ( unlike GOLDWING ) is not advised. 
I think a strong recommendation would also be a consistent carrying method. 
Today's light polymers make it easy to forget or trip up your carry position of the day.

The above opinion is to the extreme of tight tolerances.

I myself don't practice close and fast tolerances .

I weigh out the chances of shooting myself verses one in the chamber with my strikers, as a civilian carry. 
I may not win all the battles, but I'm careless enough to know better, lol.
Or careful enough,


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I took this little sweetheart to the sportsmans club today and ran 150 rounds down range. It ran perfectly and is a very soft shooter with 115 grain range ammo.
> In the pic it is shown with a G17 magazine with an X-GRIP on it. That will be my standard backup mag so my load will be 27 rounds.
> 
> It seems to be surprisingly accurate even out to 25 yards when I do my part. I will gladly put this one in my carry rotation.
> ...


Very nice, I went with the g27, very accurate. Full confidence in that little piece


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Very nice, I went with the g27, very accurate. Full confidence in that little piece


I had the 27 also until ...........................................








.....my old girlfriend showed up at the dance.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Not a hater just stuck in my ways. Too used to my 38's and 1911's. Been working with Ruger SR9, SR9E, LC9pro, EC9s the past x2 years getting away from 45's and moving to 9mm. Love them all but really caught the bug to try something new. Shot a GLOCK 34 Gen4 last month and was very very very happy with the range sessions. The range does not have a 34 now so I decided to try what they have to offer.
I signed up to go next week and test out the G26 and the G19/G19x. Never had a issue with Glock at all and decided to step out of my comfort zone. I think I am the last one I know to not own a Glock but decided to see for myself. All I see around me are Glocks with family and friends. If nothing else I want a new range gun and may try Glock before others. Will have some questions later...rick
Keep your powder dry and your family safe!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

GW, thanks for being the great enabler! I decided to check out the G26 and G19 next week. Was going to get a 9mm in a DA/SA 1911 format but decided to try out Glock first before jumping into a different manufacturer. Just a little adventure for fun and learning curve. rick


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

GW, going next week to look at the smaller Glocks(G26/G19) before I decide.
*What is the difference between the G19 and G19x?
*The G26 vs G19/G19x any thoughts.
>Just deciding on a Glock for a adventure.
>I want a full size range gun but decided to look at these first before continuing to send in order. GLOCK 34 Gen4, in 9x19 was what I was looking at.
>Not going to carry at this time so that is not a factor. I prefer revolver and DA/SA auto because that is what I have been stuck on. (62yrs. old and just trust my revolvers and DA/SA format for CC)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> GW, going next week to look at the smaller Glocks(G26/G19) before I decide.
> *What is the difference between the G19 and G19x?
> *The G26 vs G19/G19x any thoughts.
> >Just deciding on a Glock for a adventure.
> ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rickclark28 said:


> GW, going next week to look at the smaller Glocks(G26/G19) before I decide.
> *What is the difference between the G19 and G19x?
> *The G26 vs G19/G19x any thoughts.
> >Just deciding on a Glock for a adventure.
> ...


GOLDWING has a very regimented, precise measure when handling glocks. 
(Sorry GOLDWING) stepping on your toes,lol.
Stick with your format,,, revolver, DA/SA. 
GOLDWING Golfs without an eraser on his pencil. ,lol


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes I am sticking to my format. I will use this for a range and outdoor shooting. Mostly because I have been wanting one for a long time. My revolvers and DA/SA will never go away I just really rely on them and I have grown to enjoy them more and more. Started to shoot rimfire several years ago too just to have fun. I see the need to regiment handling a Glock and that's why I asked him for advice. All you guys here seem to be very good with safety and gun handling. That's a big help.
GOLDWING Golfs without an eraser on his pencil. ,lol Now that is funny!


----------

